# Laguna Tools 14/12 Review



## Davevand (Feb 10, 2016)

I have this same saw and I totally agree with you about the bottom blade guides, major pain to adjust. As far as the sparks go, I have only seen them when I use a new blade, I think this is caused by the blade having minor imperfections and the ceramic guides just smoothing the blade, be sure the teeth do not contact the guides.
I only use the tension scale for to approximate the tension, I seem to use more tension then the scale shows for all the blades I have used


----------



## DMiller (Feb 7, 2017)

> I have this same saw and I totally agree with you about the bottom blade guides, major pain to adjust. As far as the sparks go, I have only seen them when I use a new blade, I think this is caused by the blade having minor imperfections and the ceramic guides just smoothing the blade, be sure the teeth do not contact the guides.
> I only use the tension scale for to approximate the tension, I seem to use more tension then the scale shows for all the blades I have used
> 
> - Davevand


Thanks David! I appreciate knowing that!


----------



## DMiller (Feb 7, 2017)

^^^Edit made, I feel it is worthy enough to share it with you. 
-Dale M.


----------



## Hondo03 (Nov 13, 2018)

Dale great to see someone of your age getting involved with wood working, It is something that can be enjoyed for a lifetime.


----------



## DMiller (Feb 7, 2017)

> Dale great to see someone of your age getting involved with wood working, It is something that can be enjoyed for a lifetime.
> 
> - Hondo03


Thanks!


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

Folks, not making my decision any easier. Laguna or Rikon. Having only used my 10 inch Delta, I am sure I would love either, but… Leading to Rickon as I can get ceramic guides for $75 if I want them ( Use them on my Delta) but bearing guides for a Laguna are $350.

Laguna table comes off easier and is said to have better dust collection, but the adjustment of the Rikon guides couldn't be easier. I like the Jet table tilts with a crank, but Laguna and Rikon beat it in most other areas. Why Laguna did not make the base a cabinet I don't know. Easy to do that though.

Sure is good to hear about customer service. The forums are full of really bad service reports. Good business is , well good business! When looking for anything to break a tie, it matters.

Dale, with no dust system, please be diligent with a good dust mask. Lungs are hard to replace. Good masks are cheap.


----------



## Furnone (Jan 11, 2018)

I've had my Laguna 14-12 bandsaw for 3 years now and I still love it….but.. I'm going to buy Carter guides for it at the woodworking show in NJ next week. The sparking ceramic guides have always worried me and last week it finally happened. I had just finished resawing a piece of pine and when I looked back at the saw, smoke was rising from the lower guides. Had I left the shop right after shutting off the saw, disaster would probably ensued.

I have not had much trouble adjusting the guides as others apparently have. It is a pain to have to tilt the table to adjust the lower guides, but a minor nuisance.

I do still consider it a great saw, but I would like to see them offer a Carter type guide as an option.


----------



## Unclewood (Mar 3, 2020)

Anybody have any experience with the Laguna14bx?


----------



## DMiller (Feb 7, 2017)

> Anybody have any experience with the Laguna14bx?
> 
> - Unclewood


 I personally do not, it would be best for you to post this question on the main forum instead of under this review, as many more people will see it and be able to answer your question better.
-Dale


----------



## Furnone (Jan 11, 2018)

Well, I went to the woodworking show in NJ yesterday and sprung $300 for the Carter guide kit for my Laguna.
I installed them last night and am happy with the change. I only made one cut so far, a 2" diameter circle in 4/4 pine with a 3/8" blade, I can already tell that they will meet or exceed my expectations.

Installation was simple, about 30 minutes using the 2 supplied allen wrenches.

No more sparks!


----------

